# Hi from Washington State!



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum. we like pictures.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome!
I'm a washingtonian as well! I live in Seattle and board on Vashon island (hope to move back to the island soon!) 
Can't wait for pictures! 
I have a chihuahua terrier cross from Puerto Rico!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Washintonian here. Bellevue. Yeah for the Evergreen State!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi! i am Washintonian as well im in redmond!


----------



## DesertFilly1488 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay, Washington!! hehe
I don't keep my photobucket account updated, but I'll try to upload some this week so I can share photos. I keep all of my pics on facebook!


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm in Washington too, but I live super close to the Oregon border!


----------



## DesertFilly1488 (Oct 24, 2012)

27cfmd said:


> I'm in Washington too, but I live super close to the Oregon border!


Where do you live?? I live in Yakima, WA, that's just a couple hours from The Dalles.


----------



## mousemom (Jul 23, 2011)

Southwest Washington here, welcome!


----------



## 27cfmd (Sep 3, 2012)

DesertFilly1488 said:


> Where do you live?? I live in Yakima, WA, that's just a couple hours from The Dalles.


I'm probably 15 to 20 minutes away from Vancouver. Probably even less than that.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I am from the same area.  I feel like the majority of Washingtonians that join the forum are from the west side, so its super neat to have you join!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

